# Cache National Forest Traffic Jams-Where to Archery Elk?



## dockrot (Apr 14, 2008)

Quite a crowd up there...makes me wish the quad had never been invented. Walked down to Freds Spring off of the Monte Cristo highway last week...someone else already had a tree stand up...no matter...I don't have a deer tag only an elk and I haven't had elk come in there in previous years. Might go up around Dip Hollow just above Danish Dugway on a waterhole on the rim of the Left hand fork of Blacksmith, but I imagine that area will be crowded too. Where can I go? Don't say [email protected]@, I'm already there.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

left hand is really dry this year I would try southern utah. much better.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Find water and you find animals. There are a lot of springs that are off the beaten path, with a good topo map and legwork, you can find some animals.

Tony Grove and all of the canyons through there have elk. There's water and a little creek that run down there.

Steam Mill, CC Camp area, right hand fork, Old Ephraim's grave area, temple fork...there's a lot of elk through there...
Good luck.


----------

